# how to find system bottleneck



## bowza (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi 

Whats the best way to find the bottle neck in a system. I have ran some benchmarks and my results are lower than expected, compared to some published results.

System is

Gigabyte Motherboard "K8 Triton" GA-K8NSNXP
CPU AMD64 3200
2 x 512MB DDR400
ATI 9800 Pro 128mb 

Also what other infor do u need to help me find any problems

Thanls

Dave


----------



## tedrogers (Feb 16, 2008)

Yeah I want to know this too. Anyone?

EDIT: Should have looked here.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/system-bottleneck-15770.html


----------

